# 'Fortress' Complete Movie on YouTube



## TheMustangRider (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello guys
If any of you hasn't watched this movie which had a limited release earlier this year; it happens to be already on YouTube and is definitely worth the effort.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Cf8562ONzo_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 16, 2012)

Excellent, thanks for posting it!


----------



## tyrodtom (Dec 17, 2012)

At first I didn't like it, but after sticking with it a while, it was a pretty good movie.

Maybe i'm out of touch, I didn't reconize a simgle actor. Was it 100% computer simulation ? If it was I didn't realize they had got human simulation that perfected.

OK I went back and read the credits, human actors, but one heck of a lot of computor simulation, pretty good job though.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2012)

mmm, that looks rather interesting...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2012)

Hm. 'Memphis Belle' in cartoon format - gave up after the first four and a half minutes.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 17, 2012)

Watched it here on a cold morning with a pot of coffee. It was entertaining enough.


----------



## AirWolf (Dec 17, 2012)

Thanks for posting


----------



## A4K (Dec 18, 2012)

No copyright problems re the name? The futuristic prison escape film with Christopher Lambert was also called Fortress (from around '88 or so)

Might check out this film if I get time, thanks for posting.


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 18, 2012)

Interesting enough...kind of reminded me of "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow" in a way, with the CGI...not bad, really.

Thanks for posting the link


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 18, 2012)

thanks for posting...i guess i know what i will be doing tonight.


----------



## TheMustangRider (Dec 19, 2012)

You are welcome guys


----------



## joker_86z28 (Dec 23, 2012)

thanks for putting that up, recognized 2 actors and few mess ups but overall I thought it was pretty decent.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 24, 2012)

I rented it and watched the first 45 minutes and had to give up. The computer graphics were great but the acting...................well, lets just say I didn't like it.


----------



## Chacer (Jan 28, 2013)

Not as bad as I was led to believe. Definitely worth a watch. thanks for posting.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 28, 2013)

"... definitely worth the effort."

Agreed. CGA work was definitely convincing.

MM


----------



## javlin (Jan 28, 2013)

Cool something to watch tonight


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 28, 2013)

For a lower budget film it wasn't bad. Thought it was a little silly how the whole thing revolved around binge drinking.


----------

